# Miniature French Pocket Watch.



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

A recent ebay purchase was a 30mm across the body silver pocket watch. The inner cover has the inscription A Montaigut. beneath this in script is the word Ursat. The movement has a oval mark containing the initials S&A. The face of the watch has roman numerals with gold stars between them. The watch is stem wound, and pinset with a cylinder movement. Has any one come across this name or watch before.......Mike.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Montaigut could be one of a number of places in southern France. Ursat is a surname that occurs quite frequently in that area also. So it could be the name and location of the manufacturer or vendor. Just an educated guess.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Chronograph. My web search revealed the same with a Paul Ursat being prominent, I shall search again at lunch time with my questions posed differently.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Any pictures of the watch.


----------

